# Raccoon tail question



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been using my dogs hair for jigs and its been working....but my buddy uses raccoon tails for his jigs. I found a dead one and he chopped off the tail and have me a piece.....i have(with gloves on) removed the bone and I was wondering if it would be ok to soak the fur in rubbing alcohol to kill any bacteria...thoughts on this anyone.....thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

If you haven't done so yet, split the tail to open it up. Then use a butter knife or other dull utensil to scrape as much of the fat and meat off as possible. You can wash tail in some soapy water now if you want. Once cleaned sprinkle salt on the flesh side and let dry. The salt will help preserve the tail. BTW, '**** fur jigs have a cool action compared to other materials. Good luck.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks.....ya I've received some whoopings from his jigs

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

FISHIN216 said:


> I've been using my dogs hair for jigs and its been working....but my buddy uses raccoon tails for his jigs. I found a dead one and he chopped off the tail and have me a piece.....i have(with gloves on) removed the bone and I was wondering if it would be ok to soak the fur in rubbing alcohol to kill any bacteria...thoughts on this anyone.....thanks
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i used to send my neighbors weimaraner home with bald spots. he would get so fired up at me... finally he asked if i did any good. told him they were so worthless i couldn't catch a cold with them..


----------

